# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Αναζήτηση αγοράς PLC Siemens S7-1200

## robotakias

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Όπως αναφέρω στον τίτλο ψάχνω να αγοράσω *μεταχειρισμένο* και *λειτουργικό* *PLC Siemens S7-1200*.

Αν κάποιος έχει ή γνωρίζει κάποιον που θέλει να το πουλήσει, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου παρακαλώ μέσω πμ.

 - Ευχαριστώ -

----------

